# Developing punching speed



## Shims (Jun 13, 2010)

hey everybody, I've trained muay thai for about 4 years total, with some breaks, for the last year I haven't been training but been doing a lot of weight training, and I wanna go back to muay thai soon and compete, problem is that I have weak hands, always been my weak end, and now with the weight training I added up some weight and muscle and my punches got really slow and heavy, anyone got good technique to develop fast snapping punches? I got killer legs, especially for my weight, just 55kg, but my hands have always held me back and now I'm determined to get my boxing speed&technique to a proper level!


----------



## Rob2109 (Jun 18, 2010)

A good way to speed up is shadow boxing with hand weights. Take it slow and make sure your technique is sound already otherwise you could risk injury. A usual weight is 5lb dumbells but experiment and find what you're comfortable with. Just a few rounds a day and you should see your speed increase very soon. Hope this helps.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd say shadow box without weights, or even, any hand gear at all.
sean


----------



## Shims (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advices, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 22, 2010)

Shims said:


> Thanks for the advices, that's what I was thinking.


 I'm glad we could help. LOLCI
Sean


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 22, 2010)

You have to learn to consciously relax your biceps and shoulder muscles , tension in these areas will act as a brake.
When you are shadow boxing or hitting pads focus on relaxing these key muscle groups.


----------



## vankuen (Jun 29, 2010)

You've got to rep it out.  There's no other way but to punch alot, and remember that punches in muay aren't like that of boxing.  Muay Thai punches will be more of a snap of the shoulder and have less "leg" in them as opposed to boxing.  

Just stay relaxed while punching.  Try the up and down bag.  That tends to help for speed more than a heavy bag would because it makes you stay relaxed and quick in order to hit the damn thing.


----------



## Shims (Jul 4, 2010)

Yea I think my shoulders are part of the problems, my traps&shoulders have a strong tendency to get tensed and stiff very quickly, nothing helps other then getting a proper massage which I can't really go to on a regular basis so most of the time it's very hard to get that area relaxed. oh and by up and down bag you mean those that jump back when they fall after you hit them?


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 4, 2010)

Shims said:


> oh and by up and down bag you mean those that jump back when they fall after you hit them?


 
I'd hazard a guess that its probably a floor to ceiling ball , the inflatable ball that is tethered at the top and bottom with elastic cord to the floor and ceiling and can bounce back at unpredictable angles when it is hit.


----------



## K831 (Jul 5, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> I'd hazard a guess that its probably a floor to ceiling ball , the inflatable ball that is tethered at the top and bottom with elastic cord to the floor and ceiling and can bounce back at unpredictable angles when it is hit.




We're talking about a double end bag, right?

Any how, shadow boxing, shadow boxing with weight, rubber bands, and double end bag work and mitts can all help.

Nothing helps as much as learning to stay relaxed and improving mechanics.


----------

